

Have OS X and iOS stopped converging? - miltonmoura
http://www.defaultbreak.com/2013/06/12/have-os-x-and-ios-stopped-converging/

======
illicium
_> ...there is no sign of Mavericks adopting the new simple and uncluttered
design. As an example, the new redesigned Calendar app differs significantly
in both operating systems_

Wait, what? The Calendar app in ML is enrobed in faux-leather but flat and
focused on typography in Mavericks. Even the red accent color is similar.

I expect that the final release of Mavericks will have more standard apps
redesigned to match their iOS 7 counterparts.

